# Sunday's Show and Tell ... 12/26/21



## jd56 (Dec 26, 2021)

Hope everyone enjoyed the Holiday weekend and spent time climbing and digging in those elderly attics, basements, pole barns and sheds in search of the classic find.

Let's see what relics or even new, from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## buck hughes (Dec 26, 2021)

1957 Schwinn Hornet and a Bendix hub.


----------



## Sven (Dec 26, 2021)

A better than the last one I bought chainguard from eBay for my latest project. 



The shirt was gift from sister







My son got me this Touhuhot 2000 lumen light set as well as the Sahoo trunk bag 



And lastly My, My wife bought me this pancake air compressor.


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 26, 2021)

Digging in the barn I found this 1918 - 25 cal. German pistol with a 10 round clip, Cleaned, test fired and fits in my pocket.


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 26, 2021)

Hoping everyone had a great Christmas, here’s some of my Christmas gifts!


----------



## dasberger (Dec 26, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> Digging in the barn I found this 1918 - 25 cal. German pistol with a 10 round clip, Cleaned, test fired and fits in my pocket.
> 
> View attachment 1534104
> 
> ...



Love it when @HEMI426 starts his threads with "Digging in the barn"  that barn is one heck of a repository!


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 26, 2021)

It is, I bought this property 15 years ago and still finding cool sh#% in there. When I moved my crap in there I piled it on the crap that was already in there. It's fun to go digging in there.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 26, 2021)

This Shaw/Mead motorbike will soon be on its way to Santa Fe.  Now in route: Schwinn wool Paramount jersey and an awesome press photo depicting Miss Ethel Farrel‘s run in with an Atlantic City police officer.  Her 1937 Huffman (badged Dayton) is a pretty sweet ride.


----------



## blackcat (Dec 26, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> Digging in the barn I found this 1918 - 25 cal. German pistol with a 10 round clip, Cleaned, test fired and fits in my pocket.
> 
> View attachment 1534104
> 
> ...



Hello;
I know this one well also in 32 cal.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Hastings (Dec 26, 2021)

Found this 1935 schwinn..successful long distance deal with a random person. I absolutely love the patina on it! I just happened  to have a few things for it ..stem,fender brace, drop stand/brackets and this tank..with possibly the ghost of a motobike logo on side of it. Not sure yet how correct it is but sure looks/fits really good. Found a nice upgrade to a harder to find Genesee tray (1933). Found some decent triple steps (f3morrow) for my 37 Rollfast. Definitely a huge upgrade from its current place holder wheels. Had a great Christmas with my wife and kids.


----------



## mikecuda (Dec 26, 2021)

Trying to evaluate all my relics and see what I need in parts.  i hope to work on a bunch of them in 2022.  Two new family members will get some love, my 2 Simplex cycles.


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 26, 2021)

Stocking Stuffers 🎅













And this cool hat!





Merry Christmas, Happy Sunday, Yall! 🎅😎


----------



## mikecuda (Dec 26, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> It is, I bought this property 15 years ago and still finding cool sh#% in there. When I moved my crap in there I piled it on the crap that was already in there. It's fun to go digging in there.
> 
> View attachment 1534133
> 
> ...



We should be neighbors.  Love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 26, 2021)

That would be great, you could help with the yard sale. lol


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 26, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> That would be great, you could help with the yard sale. lol



I'll be the first in line when that happens!


----------



## mikecuda (Dec 26, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> That would be great, you could help with the yard sale. lol



We love yard work and landscaping


----------



## mikecuda (Dec 26, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> That would be great, you could help with the yard sale. lol



Mopar to U........................  Our two Mopars.             My wife bought the FE5 car brand new in 73.  The 1st car she ever bought.  Still have it.


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 26, 2021)

I can only say OH WOW, Merry Chrysler and Happy New Yorker.


----------



## blackcat (Dec 26, 2021)

mikecuda said:


> Mopar to U........................  Our two Mopars.             My wife bought the FE5 car brand new in 73.  The 1st car she ever bought.  Still have it.
> 
> View attachment 1534169
> 
> ...



Hello;
I love your two Mopars, i have 3 friends who ride with them in my corner in France.
Me i have the same black 4-door pick-up 😺
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 26, 2021)

14 months after I ordered my Bronco....it's finally here.


----------



## ian (Dec 26, 2021)

Sven said:


> View attachment 1534095
> A better than the last one I bought chainguard from eBay for my latest project.
> View attachment 1534096
> The shirt was gift from sister
> ...



You musta been a REALLY good boy!!


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 26, 2021)

New to me’37 mercury, needs the white paint removed from fenders and wheels…. Rocket grips I put on it from this last week, and not pictured is a wheel siren I also got this last week! Good week for selling also! Sold a sweet ct wz whizzer project and lots else! Hopefully everyone had a great Christmas!!!👍🏿


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 26, 2021)

First non schwinn I’ve owned


----------



## locomotion (Dec 26, 2021)

Got myself a new 2021 Chevy Tahoe RST with a 5.3L, 8 weeks ago ....... hated the engine, sold it 10 days later and got me a 2022 GMC Yukon Denali with the 6.2L engine this week. much better engine


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 26, 2021)

Black Unobtanium. Smells like rubber. 😆  😆  😆 



Since becoming obsessed with converting my Mongoose Beast found last week into a muscle bike, bobber/chopper with parts taking up space in my garage I need a fat, smooth tire for the rear. Since I don't shop online & would rather give my money to local businesses & bike shops I searched locally for a slick tread 26"x4" tire with no luck.  A Vee Rubber Zig Zag or Origin 8 (forget the name) could be ordered but availability is unknown. I happened to find a pair of Surly Black Floyd tires at a shop in south Denver (Mojo Wheels) in 26"x3.8". ((Sidenote: Mojo Wheels has been around a loooong time & where I used to shop when I lived in Aurora, CO & lived for mountain biking. Great shop that was victim of a huge heist recently. They are bouncing back nicely using the opportunity to turn a sow's ear into a silk purse! Eventually they will have a mini museum of bikes.)) Sorry for the detour; the Black Floyds have been out of production since about the time they sold the Mongoose Beast at Walmart, hence my delight in finding a NIB pair! They also gave me 25% off since they are old, out of production tires.🙂

Then the other day I was thinking about my first ride on the Beast, it's pedals with no grip & riding I want to do when I drop the tire pressure. Got a set of Blackburn platform mtb pedals while doing some last minute Christmas shopping at Walmart for $8.00 to try out. Very low profile with some teeth for grip!😉








I got some stuff for Christmas too!🎅


----------



## Nashman (Dec 26, 2021)

Finally on Xmas Eve I got my Coca Cola Policeman on it's ( original from the 1950's) cast iron base. The policeman is a repro from late 1980's all metal, Korea, VERY well done, now I have 2, one in garage ( non correct base), 1 in man cave with correct original base. I sourced the metal policemen from a great fellow dealer/collector in Oklahoma City. After I bought one, I was so impressed, I ordered another from him. For the 2nd one I searched for an original base and found one in West Virginia thru Ebay. Another fine seller who wood crated it up ( they are VERY heavy at over 60 lbs/about 22'' across) and shipped UPS right to my door. It was a bit rough, but complete. I had it sand blasted and painted the correct silver, had a machine shop tap out the threads ( they were a little corroded) then had my ex- Wife ( yes, ex Wife) paint the raised letter in red. When my girlfriend ( we live together) found out my Ex-painted it, she said "I could have done that!"  Ha!!  Whatever.


----------



## Oldbikes (Dec 26, 2021)

Picked up this early wood rail Dreadnought runner sled. No manufacturer’s mark, but believed to be a Garton - late 20’s early ‘30’s.
Flexible Flyer truly was the benchmark sled to which all others are compared and whenever I pick up other sleds of the same period there is no comparison. This sled weighs considerably less than a F.F. of the same size and vintage.


----------



## oldy57 (Dec 26, 2021)

I picked up the Schwinn DX I bought a week ago. Came with newer wheels and crank, also original crank, side stand and fork, no fenders. The bike had a Whizzer motor at one time. Only stamp on crank is in pics. Springer fork came from the Hex Tube bike I hope to get this week. My wife gave me the bead picture of old truck for Christmas, hundreds of beads. Took her 2 months to do. She kept it secret from me. Will go great with the VW pic she did a few years back. Also picked up this rough ladies bike a while back. Someone got there before me and stole the headbadge. Came with nice tripple steps.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 26, 2021)

oldy57 said:


> I picked up the Schwinn DX I bought a week ago. Came with newer wheels and crank, also original crank, side stand and fork, no fenders. The bike had a Whizzer motor at one time. Only stamp on crank is in pics. Springer fork came from the Hex Tube bike I hope to get this week. My wife gave me the bead picture of old truck for Christmas, hundreds of beads. Took her 2 months to do. She kept it secret from me. Will go great with the VW pic she did a few years back. Also picked up this rough ladies bike a while back. Someone got there before me and stole the headbadge. Came with nice tripple steps. View attachment 1534413
> 
> View attachment 1534415
> 
> ...



Amazing bead art. She must be very patient/talented, but being the Wife of a bicycle collector ( and I know you oldy57...ha!!) is good practice on patience? Ha!..Great pictures too..... !


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 26, 2021)

GoPro with all the accessories. Time to crank up my YouTube channel! V/r Shawn


----------



## mikecuda (Dec 26, 2021)

Robertriley said:


> 14 months after I ordered my Bronco....it's finally here.
> View attachment 1534241
> 
> View attachment 1534242



I like the new Bronco's   Very nice and the color is great.


----------



## BRad90 (Dec 26, 2021)

Christmas is over but wanted to share a little of my Christmas decoration I had this year. Was supposed to be fully lit but the lights decided to not work.






Also, went to an antique shop and found a few small treasures.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 26, 2021)

BRad90 said:


> Christmas is over but wanted to share a little of my Christmas decoration I had this year. Was supposed to be fully lit but the lights decided to not work.
> 
> View attachment 1534505
> 
> ...



SUPER COOL!!


----------



## Nashman (Dec 26, 2021)

Lets make this the BEST year ever for all posts and hub/bub....Bub? In other words, put this bad vibe in the can, and move on. Dang, I just wailed on some guitars ( it wasn't top notch sound)  but it was fun.I gave my son a LL-16 yamaha I had in my collection and he hasn't put it down!!  Sweet!


----------



## mikecuda (Dec 26, 2021)

Nashman said:


> Lets make this the BEST year ever for all posts and hub/bub....Bub? In other words, put this bad vibe in the can, and move on. Dang, I just wailed on some guitars ( it wasn't top notch sound)  but it was fun.I gave my son a LL-16 yamaha I had in my collection and he hasn't put it down!!  Sweet!



I just did the same thing.  Not a good sound for me tonight.   I need to look for a Martin............ Lefty of course.


----------



## MarkKBike (Dec 26, 2021)

Today at the thrift store I picked up a well made pair of 70's era hiking / mountaineering boots for just 6$. They must have only been worn a few times as the Montagna Vibram soles are in perfect condition. They actually looked a bit better when I found them, and were a light suede color, but the leather was super dry and I just decided to mink oil them.

I now have them stuffed with news paper and will let them sit about a week to absorb the newly applied oil, and then hit them up with a wire brush to re-even out the tone.

They are comfortable and fit me really well. I think they are pretty cool and will toss them into my daily work boot rotation.





There a nice little time capsule of a near 50 year old boot. and will see work duty about once a week.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 3, 2022)

locomotion said:


> Got myself a new 2021 Chevy Tahoe RST with a 5.3L, 8 weeks ago ....... hated the engine, sold it 10 days later and got me a 2022 GMC Yukon Denali with the 6.2L engine this week. much better engine



Lots of trouble with the newer 5.3s I had a lease Silverado, big lemon, happy to be rid  of it


----------



## Tim s (Jan 3, 2022)

I picked this up yesterday from a fellow collector.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 3, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Lets make this the BEST year ever for all posts and hub/bub....Bub?



That sounds like a great idea!


PCHiggin said:


> Lots of trouble with the newer 5.3s



This is good to know as I'm in market for a new truck


----------



## mikecuda (Mar 8, 2022)

Recent new addition 1973 Indian ME100.Going radical with this one.


----------



## mrg (Mar 8, 2022)

You might want to post this in a current "Sunday's show and tell" thread, this is for stuff you found and posted the week ending Dec. 26 2021!, there is a new one every Sunday for that week. Maybe the original Poster @jd56 can lock the threads after monday so old ones don't get posted on by people that didn't read the title?


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 8, 2022)

mrg said:


> You might want to post this in a current "Sunday's show and tell" thread, this is for stuff you found and posted the week ending Dec. 26 2021!, there is a new one every Sunday for that week.



Yep and Sunday comes each week so you only have to wait no more than six days!


----------



## mrg (Mar 8, 2022)

Ya but this is from 2 1/2 months ago, some just don't bother to read the title, hate to say but I've posted before looking and the realized it was a old thread ( not on a day specific thread tho ), so maybe locking this kind of thread is a option?


----------

